# Dewey's Golden Jubilees - and more!



## karenandthekids (Jan 4, 2011)

Our first SPRING Dewey Golden Jubilee will be the second weekend in May! 
Our THIRD Fall Dewey Golden Jubiless will be held the first weekend in Oct!
(https://deweygoldenjubilee.wordpress.com/) 

AND another Golden Jubilee will be held in VT at Dog Mountain! (https://goldenjubilees.wordpress.com/)

These events are for all golden crazy people and their families to gather together for fun with their treasured golden friends. 

We're on Facebook too. Please visit the sites or FB pages to find out more, register (so we know how many to expect), AND donate. Donations will help cover event expenses BUT any extra will be donated to the Golden Retriever Lifetime Study. Many Heros from the study will be attending but all goldies are very much welcomed to join the fun! https://www.gofundme.com/DGJ2015/


Please realize this an event put together by a few golden crazy people - with jobs and families - in their spare time. There is plenty to do with the group, but also time to venture off and enjoy the weekends on your own.

Hope to see you there. 







https://deweygoldenjubilee.wordpress.com/2014-2/2014-more-beach-pics-ml/#jp-carousel-319
https://deweygoldenjubilee.wordpress.com/2014-2/2014-d2/#jp-carousel-683


----------

